# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Afficher la mmoire disponible [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Afficher la mmoire disponible.

Afficher la mmoire physique, relle et pagine disponible.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

